
Load Balancing and the Power of Hashing - amjd
http://jeremykun.com/2015/12/28/load-balancing-and-the-power-of-hashing/
======
erichocean
Not mentioned in the article, but consistent hashing[1] is usually what you
want if you're going to use hashing and load balancing together.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consistent_hashing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consistent_hashing)

